# Rolling



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Snaped couple shot while rolling oats the other evening ... Has been out standing hay weather last few days here !


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ooooohhhh! Flat ground envy.

Baling rounds last two days. None in the pond (haven't done that field yet), 4 in the woods, two almost over the cliff, one on the road. Caught one before it went down hill with baler, caught another with the tractor.

Ralph


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL Yea I do a few of those too Ralph . Send them over in head high weeds , look for a 5 foot wide path heading into the woods !


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.

Flat ground envy also going on here.

Nothing like looking in the mirrors to guess where a roll will end up unless you change the dump angle.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice fields and nice rolls. Glad some are getting some good weather conditions.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments . Though that is a customers field . Here's a few more shots from today picking some of my bales up . We did get to do a little fishing took a rope ,had a few come of a hay wagon comming down out of a field . Had a little more time to samp some with my phone as my help loaded bales .

Oh and my new to me white ford 350 dually to go with my black 350 .


----------

